# How often do you need to treat fur mites/fleas?



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 23, 2011)

How often should an indoor rabbit who spends time outside every day be treated with Revolution?

Once or twice a year? Every 3-4 months? Monthly?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## pamnock (Feb 23, 2011)

I wouldn't treat unless there is evidence of infestation.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

The instructions actually say to dose every month, butI knowthat's for cats and dogs. I was thinking of maybe dosing him twice per year (spring and fall), kinda like some people worm horses. But I'll probably play it by ear. If he needs to only be dosed once, then great!

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## pamnock (Feb 23, 2011)

The flea lifecycle is very difficult to break in dogs and cats, so yes, regular dosing is necessary.

If there is not evidence of mite infestation in rabbits, there is no reason to risk using medications.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, Pam! 

Rue


----------



## Nela (Feb 24, 2011)

My rabbits are housed outdoors and so far we have had no incidents with fleas, etc. Like Pam said, it's best to treat when a problem arises. Just be sure to check often because you do want to catch it early on if ever s/he does pick up an infestation. Have fun :biggrin:


----------



## Krissa (Mar 3, 2011)

I just wanted to add that I have three indoor cats that I have never given flea treatment too, beyond their initial dose when I adopted them from the rescue. My rabbit has never been treated for fleas/mites. While I give my dog heartworm prevention year round, I only use flea treatment her from March to November and never had a problem with fleas or mites in the house. I mostly use the treatment (Frontline) for killing ticks as my dog hikes with us daily.

I do groom all my pets weekly so if anyone came down with an infestation I would know quickly but I don't think that treatment is needed if you have cold winters. I try to avoid exposing my pets to pesticides as much as possible.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, guys.

He was exhibiting signs of fur mites/fleas really bad last fall, so he's had a dose of Revolution for that.I'm guessing he picked them up in the backyard last fall (I know October is supposed to be the worst month for fleas around here). I just wasn't sure if it would be wise to dose him in the spring, too, once the little buggies start waking up again.

Incidentally, we don't have very cold winters. We did have a cold snap this year for about a week that got down to -10C (dunno what that is in F). But usually the winters here are above 0 (32F).

Thanks, again!

Rue


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 7, 2011)

I would agree with everyone else. Don't treat unless you find cause to do so. 

Some questions for preventing fleas
Do you have other animals at your house/in your backyard?

If so do you treat them?

Have you considered treating your yard for fleas?


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 16, 2011)

Fleas don't take a break because of the weather. I would treat your rabbits when you see that there will be an infestation. I treated my rabbits when I saw a few fleas and everyone was saying that I shouldn't treat unless there was an infestation. I am glad I treated them when there were only a few fleas, I don't have a flea infestation. I would treat every month until there are no more fleas. Also vacuum and steam clean your place. That will help with fleas and others.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 16, 2011)

I would not treat for fleas if you don't see any , however if he has the symptoms of mites it is safe to use Revolution ( althoughI would never use it monthly. )

Never ever use FRONTLINE on a rabbit ; it is deadly 




Some mites just do not show up under the microscope after a skin scraping. 

if the rabbit has no symptoms of anything I would not treat...


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't treat any of my animals routinely for fleas, not even dogs and cats.

Last time any of them had fleas was when I got a new kitten about 4 years ago, so I treated all the dogs/cats just in case. So I don't really think it's necessary to do all that often.


----------

